# Thoughts



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Any one detail cars? How much do you charge? What does it entail?


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I can't help you with the business side of this, but I stumbled across several detailing forums a while back when trying to find out how to clean my car upholstery.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

There is a person that has a sign at the end of his driveway advertising detailing and I think it is $35 for a basic car and a little more for a bigger vehicle. I am not sure what all it includes, sorry. We also live way out in the country so not as much business as you would get if you lived closer to town.


----------

